# we got our results



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

my wife and i got our results and it wasnt good news, so our iui failed,   but on a more possitive note we have to go for a review to see what to do next so this doesnt happen again, so we are keeping our fingers crossed that our problems can be sorted out for next time.
i will post agan as soon as i have more news.
paul77


----------



## paul77 (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks paula,
i went for over a year not using this site wile my dw did, she (as a woman) is wiser and has been getting support while i couldnt bring myself to talk to others in a similar possition, i'm glad i did as i feel less alone now.
paul77


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that your IUI didnt work, but I hope the review will help and you will get some questions answered.  Best of luck for the next one.  Hang in there.  Big hugs to you and your wife.

love Olwen


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

sorry to hear your news.  

Good luck for the review appt, i hope they can offer you something to bring you your dream.

Its nice to see you on here and your wife is lucky to have a supportive husband.

good luck xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Paul77

I am so sorry   your iui failed   to you and DW goodluck for your review please let us know how it goes thinking fo you both 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## tia (Feb 13, 2005)

sorry paul big hugs to u both fingers crossed for next time hun


----------

